# New tank, New substrate ideas!



## Looneeyy (14 Jun 2018)

Evening guys & girls!
I’m currently planning on setting up a 900 Evolution Aqua Aquascaper! 
Going to be writing a journal for the whole thing from a noobs point of view! Main discussion atm is on the journal threads but want to individually ask in dedicated threads!
New substrate!
I’ve never been one to just go with something because I love to have peoples reviews and own preferences before I choose what I’m buying?.. 
I’ve had abit of experience with Akadama and think for the price of it it’s actually incredible compared to these big names brands! but the colour puts me off! I’d love black Substrate smallish but not powdered substrate and it be high of nutrients! Or if there’s something close to akadama but black! Perfect! Hahah!
so if anyone has any links, pictures! Everything and anything and I really appreciate anything said or done!
Thank you!!


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2018)

That's why I pay the big (?) bucks for Tropica Aquarium Soils ... other substrate possibilities don't actually come out much cheaper if I set suitable particle size, then color as parameters

Local plays sands are all treated with anti-mould etc agents, transport costs have risen so much recently, that trade distributors are dropping the cheaper gravels, sands (as they can't be cheaper, anymore)

I've used akadama in the past, finally switched it out as hated the color & floaty aspect ... that's even more costly than buying a substrate such as Tropica in the first place 

Don't forget that any banked areas can be layered with cheaper (non-floaty) alternatives underneath (place in loose mesh bags/nylons etc) 

Also use basic sand/gravel in areas that you don't want heavily planted 

Look at the Tropica videos where a relatively thin layer of very nutrient dense "Growth Substrate" is used as the base beneath fine (economic) gravels (none of those available locally anymore)

It's important to choose a visible substrate you like, everything else can be managed 

Aquarium Soils are popular as they are Easy (re plant growth & tank management)


----------



## Looneeyy (15 Jun 2018)

alto said:


> That's why I pay the big (?) bucks for Tropica Aquarium Soils ... other substrate possibilities don't actually come out much cheaper if I set suitable particle size, then color as parameters
> 
> Local plays sands are all treated with anti-mould etc agents, transport costs have risen so much recently, that trade distributors are dropping the cheaper gravels, sands (as they can't be cheaper, anymore)
> 
> ...


I’ve read that Tropica Aquatium Soil is more of an additive? “The Tropica soil is a concentrate, and is used under gravel” so that makes me question with soil of tropica do people use! Hahah


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2018)

Tropica Growth Substrate 

Tropica Aquarium Soil - similar to ADA aquarium soil but doesn't leach the same degree of ammonia


----------



## Looneeyy (15 Jun 2018)

alto said:


> Tropica Growth Substrate
> 
> Tropica Aquarium Soil - similar to ADA aquarium soil but doesn't leach the same degree of ammonia


Brilliant I really appreciate it! Won’t know how much I want tho! There’s a equation to work out how much you need but what if you want it deeper one side and built up another


----------



## Looneeyy (15 Jun 2018)

alto said:


> Tropica Growth Substrate
> 
> Tropica Aquarium Soil - similar to ADA aquarium soil but doesn't leach the same degree of ammonia


Trying to find this stuff is more difficult that it seems.. its going to cost £45+ for only 9L..


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2018)

Aquarium Gardens offers a good range of aquarium soils, substrates & gravels


----------



## Looneeyy (15 Jun 2018)

alto said:


> Aquarium Gardens offers a good range of aquarium soils, substrates & gravels


I’m wanting a substrate that is not needed to be capped or anything, like the Tropica Aquarium soil, it sits at a nice price of about £40..


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2018)

Looneeyy said:


> Won’t know how much I want tho! There’s a equation to work out how much you need but what if you want it deeper one side and built up another



I just use 10cm as a height estimate x 90cm x 50cm ~ 45litres substrate 
This will allow for considerable banking as you only want 3-4cm at most at the front of the tank for aesthetics 
If you're going to bank more than 15cm, I'd use something like JBL Volcanic Mineral in net bags for the foundation 

If you watch George Farmer's set up videos he often mentions the amount of soil used 

I've a 90cm x 45cm -Tropica Powder soil, no sand, moderate level hardscape 
I chose to use just the Powder as I like to rescape, with no concern over mixing layers - I've just over 3 bags in there but deepest substrate area is ~15cm

If you prefer to use the Aquarium Soil with just a top layer of Powder, just plan on buying a new bag of Powder for rescapes


----------



## Looneeyy (15 Jun 2018)

@alto just turns into more price with how many bags! I’ll be getting the 900 aquascaper might run a sand frontage or abit of sand to break the colour as a path somewhere but other than that all soil! thought there would be a company out there that doesn’t charge stupid money! Guess not


----------



## Barbara Turner (16 Aug 2018)

I used this stuff on my last tank for capping and bulking out at the back, it's far cheaper. 

You do spend a fair while washing it though. 
It starts off like jet black frothy soup, 20 water changes later you can start to see the remaining black  sand in bottom of the bucket. 

http://www.specialistaggregates.com/black-volcanic-sand-fine-p-214.html


----------

